
Show HN: Terraform Kubernetes Multi-Cloud (ACK, AKS, DOK, EKS, GKE, OKE) - hajowieland
https://napo.io/posts/terraform-kubernetes-multi-cloud-ack-aks-dok-eks-gke-oke/
======
segmondy
very nice, i'll give it a shoot this weekend or next. i did something like
this a while ago, but terraform on localhost.

